# Mutt Or A Purebred??



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

To all the German shepherd lovers in this big world: Do you prefer a purebred GSD or a GSD mutt?? (Remember-mutts are most often found in the pound...)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like them both! But it does depend on the individual dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with Jane. I love purebreds and mutts. It depends on the dog.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Depends on the dog... I love both though!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I LUV ALL TYPES OF DOGS! <3


LOL! I love my mutt, Jazzi, and she is Lab/Golden mix. But getting a purebred, helped me realize the benefits of them. Family history, Genetics, Hips, EVERYTHING. I <3 all of it!! We don't know Jazzi's history at all.... it kinda scares me. What problems we might have with her because of it.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I love both.

I currently have a GSD/Rottie mix and he is my heart dog. He is so into me...lol. He is great off leash, only wants to be with me. Listens to my every command and WANTS to. He is good with cats, small animals, other dogs, babies, kids...he goes hiking/camping/swimming with me. He is a "take everywhere" kind of dog. He is house trained, crate trained. Doesn't chew anything that is inappropriate including garbage. I could leave him alone at a year and a half. He plays fetch, wants to interact with you, loves to be pet but doesn't beg for it.

I get more compliments on him than I can even remember.

His ONLY fault is that he can be leash reactive due to being attacked on leash. And even that isn't too bad or extreme.

I just love him so much. Of course I also love my other dog. But he's more independent, does chew inappropriate things, not so good off leash, doesn't really care to listen to me, doesn't like to be pet, wants things on his own terms, and has no desire to please me. I blame the chow in him. LOLOLOL.

But my GSD mix is incredible.:wub:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I prefer purebreds. I just am the type of person who likes to plan things out, ESPECIALLY when it's something BIG like adding a dog. I feel I am doing a better job of it if I can have a general idea of why my puppy may turn out to be like as an adult.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My first two dogs were mutts - I have a real soft spot for shelter mixes.  they are so special in so many ways!!

I never thought I would ever have a pure-bred dog, or that I would actually BUY a dog, LOL! But I wanted something very specific for a very specific purpose, so here I am!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I love them all, but to be honest, I want to know what I have in my hands, especially if it is for a specific purpose.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Even with a purebred shelter dog, if you don't have the pedigree, you don't know what you have in your hands.
I wish I could get the pedigree of Kacie and Onyx, they are "pure" GSD, though a "mix" of lines. 
I loved my mixed breed Clover/I'd take another of her in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I do love all dogs. But I have a special interest in purebreds, so I checked that answer. I always feel like a dog snob when I say that. I swear I don't consider mixed breeds not as good as purebreds, just my personal preference, I think because I like to be able to predict the future. See how guilty I feel? I am defending myself again.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Even with a purebred shelter dog, if you don't have the pedigree, you don't know what you have in your hands.
> I wish I could get the pedigree of Kacie and Onyx, they are "pure" GSD, though a "mix" of lines.
> I loved my mixed breed Clover/I'd take another of her in a heartbeat.


True, but it doesn't mean that you can't work with them. The same goes for mixed breeds. If they have the drive and everything what it takes to be either a Service Dog, SAR, Obedience or Schutzhund... you can still work them. You just don't know what lines they come from nor can't you breed them. Of course you never know what you get, so if you want to do SAR you may want to look for a dog that is really fit for it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love all dogs but when it comes to owning them I would much rather have a PB.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I love them all, but to be honest, I want to know what I have in my hands, especially if it is for a specific purpose.


Thats how i feel. But i felt torn, cause i DO LOVE ALL TYPES OF DOGS.  but i would prefer a purebred for the same reason 

BUT then again just got myself a "mix bred" puppy! belgian malinios and dutch shepherd mix... but i know the lineage of both sides.... so i guess its different as long as i can know the lineage??? haha


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

lucy82 said:


> (Remember-mutts are most often found in the pound...)


What about a purebred found in the pound?


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I prefer purebred dogs. I don't really need their pedigree, but its nice to have. I'm partial to mutts, too. I think it would just depend on the type of dog honestly.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Thats how i feel. But i felt torn, cause i DO LOVE ALL TYPES OF DOGS.  but i would prefer a purebred for the same reason
> 
> BUT then again just got myself a "mix bred" puppy! belgian malinios and dutch shepherd mix... but i know the lineage of both sides.... so i guess its different as long as i can know the lineage??? haha


Aren't they even bred on purpose meanwhile? Like Malinois and Shepherd Mix's?

Even I would possibly get a mix like that, if I knew the linage and what I wanted it for.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

depends on the dog but love both.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Aren't they even bred on purpose meanwhile? Like Malinois and Shepherd Mix's?
> 
> Even I would possibly get a mix like that, if I knew the linage and what I wanted it for.


As far as i know, yes. I bought Aloysius from my Trainers in kansas, and they train police K9's. Most of this litter will be going to K9 units around the area.

And ofcourse, homes that work their dogs in ScH, Agility, among other things...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I see mutts and purebreds everywhere.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love both mixed breeds and purebreds, although I'm not that big on GSD mixes I do like mixed breeds in general.

Bianca is my first dog I actually went out and bought purposefully (from her previous owner though, not her breeder.)
My previous dogs and most of my foster dogs were all stray rescues. Actually I've found more homeless purebreds than mixed breeds... My wonderful Golden Retriever was a stray I rescued, and I've also rescued a stray Chinese Shar-Pei, and a Shih Tzu (not exactly a stray, we think he was dumped in our yard on purpose) as well as other breeds.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not love all types of dogs. There are yappy dogs, and there are snappy dogs that I do not like at all. For some reason small poodles like to wait until you are past them and then run to the back of your ankle and bite. I HATE sneaky bitey dogs. There are dogs I do not like because of their looks, sorry, I don't like dogs that look like sharks. There are dogs that I am just not enthrawled with by what they do -- hounds. 

But I like a lot of different types of dogs, working dogs, bird dogs, shepherd dogs, and some non-sporting, some large mastiff-type dogs (Not Neapoliton Mastiff's).

I do not like all mutts. Many have the same issues I have with various breeds, too hairy, too much grooming, too yappy, too snappy, too drooly, too wrinkly, too ugly. But I have had mutts, and liked them just fine.

Would I get another mutt? Probably not. 

I like a specific breed because it has characteristics, looks, temperament, trainablity, size, conformation, exersize requirements, even health concerns, that I can plan on. A mongrel is a complete questionmark.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I have both: 2 purebreds and one "mutt". And my "mutt" is exactly that: I have no idea what her lineage is...she's kind of a "lab x rottie x pit bull x everything runs loose in Detroit - mix". All three dogs have their CGC and Therapy Dog certifications, and all three dogs have AKC Obedience Titles. My mutt performs better than my purebred GSD, although the sheltie is probably the best performance dog of the three of them. I love them all for thier own unique gifts, talents, and personalities. Doesn't matter to me who Mom & Dad were.


----------



## Joe757 (Mar 12, 2011)

*My puppy*

My 7 month puppy is mostly German Shepherd but with a mix of Doberman and maybe 1% Labrador. 

Otherwise a pure bred wouldn't be to bad. But sometimes mutts do get stereotyped as "Bad" dogs, since they tend to have more chances of aggressive traits with another breed of dog in them such as the GSD with a mix of Japanese Akita.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't say I love all types of dogs, there are some breeds you'd have to pay me to own.. 

I don't care, to be honest. I love GSDs, but I plan on adopting my next dog and unless it comes with papers, there's no telling. Breed has little to do with it being a good dog... I have my preferences, APBTs, GSDs, northern and wolfdog breeds.. Mastiffs, like BoerBoel and Cane Corso etc.

But I'd be just as likely to snatch up a hound dog mutt if she turned out to be right for me. Unless I plan on competing with my dog, there's no need to go to a breeder again for a pet. That is not to say I won't adopt a 'pure bred' looking dog from a shelter or rescue.


I can't vote, I don't love all types of dogs, and the other categories just don't fit.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I will only own a Pure bred. I have owned and loved a mutt dog in my childhood, but In my opinion they are the result of irresponsibility. If i ever found out my girl was bred by a stray that got into my yard as soon as i find out where the stray belongs you can bet I'll be notifying the owners that in about 16 weeks they can expect to be owning an entire litter of puppies because I'm not taking care of them, they will be the daddy's responsibility, now if my girl got out of the yard (which she should not be doing because she has a BF) then that is my problem. I would get them spayed or neutered and offer for free to good homes.


----------

